# spiel öffnet nicht mehr



## Win95Fan86 (29. Februar 2016)

*spiel öffnet nicht mehr*

hallo ich abe das pc game harry potter quidditch wm gestern spielen wollen
aber es öffnet einfach nicht mehr und es kommt nur das ladesymbol obwohl es vorher auf windows 7 ging.

_______________________________

habe alles gegoogelt aber anscheinend ist es schon zu alt,
er hat nichts gefunden.

wenn ich es ohne cd öffnet meint er ich hätte keine admin-rechte
obwohl ich als dieser angemeldet bin.

komatibilitätseinstellungen etc. habe ich alles probiert aber es hilft nichts,
neu installiert und auch driect x neu.

_______________________________

könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich es wieder zum laufen kriege da es ja vorher ging
nur nach langer zeit spielen geht es auf einmal nicht mehr.

würde mich freuen.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

Was heißt "obwohl es auf Windows 7 ging" ? Hast du jetzt ein anderes Windows, oder meinst du nur, dass es am gleichen PC schon ging und jetzt ohne ersichtlichen Grund nicht mehr? Evlt. ist nur ein Virenscanner schuld oder ein anderes Tool, dessen Version neuer ist als damals, wo es noch lief, und das kommt sich nun damit in die Quere.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (29. Februar 2016)

ich meine es ist der gleiche pc und das gleiche windows 7 wie damals und eigtl. habe ich den standard virenscaner und es ist sonst nie was gewesen, habe auch nichts installiert das ist ja das komische


----------



## McDrake (29. Februar 2016)

War es mal deinstalliert?


----------



## Win95Fan86 (29. Februar 2016)

jup steht doch alles im text das ich es neu installiert habe


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Dann deaktvier mal den Virenscanner, ob es vlt daran liegt. Wenn das nix bringt, muss man weitersehen


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2016)

Win95Fan86 schrieb:


> jup steht doch alles im text das ich es neu installiert habe



Chchc
Stimmt, sorry

Hab auch ein wenig im Netz gesucht.
Das selbe Problem mehrere Male gefunden, leider keine Lösung.

Meine Idee wegen der Installation, bzw Deinstallation war eigentlich folgende:
Manchmal musste man (früher *g*) in der Registry was löschen, damit wirklich alles deinstalliert wurde 
und erst danach klappte eine richtige, neue Installation.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (1. März 2016)

hi danke für eure antworten bis jetzt,

habe ich alles schon gemacht, aus der regestrie alles gelöscht sogar mit nem programm, dann habe ich den cache und alles gelöscht aber es hat immer noch nichts geholfen.
virenscanner ist nur aktiviert wenn ich auch scanne sonst nie.

_______________________________

mir wurde erzählt in anderen foren das es auch am bildschirm liegen kann.
darauf hin habe ich beim spiel den wert verändert und 256 farben eingestellt.
bis jetzt hat es sich geöffnet bis zu einem schwarzen bildschirm, aber dann brach es wieder ab.
manche sagen das es daran liegt das es ein altes spiel ist, kann aber nicht sein da es wie gesagt
schon bei mir auf windows 7 64 bit lief.

_______________________________

andere behaupten das tune up was helfen würde aber ich bin da vorsichtig.
hat jemand erfahrungen damit?

lg


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2016)

hast du mal probiert, das spiel als admin und im kompatibilitätsmodus (xp) zu installieren?


----------



## Win95Fan86 (1. März 2016)

ja habe ich und nimm es mir nicht böse, das mit dem mudus höre ich schon seiddem es windows 7 giebt und ich kann es nicht mehr hören.

habe bei jedem gottverdammten spiel den scheiss modus, sorry, eingestellt.

denkste es hat was genutzt? na?

NEIN

es ist immer das gleich ergebnis geblieben: ES ÖFFNET SICH NICHT.

auch komischerweise bei anderen spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2016)

ich wäre dir dankbar, wenn du einen anderen ton an den tag legen würdest.
auch ich versuche lediglich zu helfen.

ich sprach übrigens von _installieren_, nicht von _starten_.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (1. März 2016)

häää? was hat das mit dem ton zu tun?
falls du alles gelesen hast habe ich es an niemanden gerichtet,
sondern es ist eine tatsache das man es schön nur noch hört seiddem es windows 7 gibt,
was hat das mit einem angriff zu tun?

_____________________________

und das mit dem installieren habe ich doch auch geschrieben.
versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht das problem aber ok
wenn das so rübergekommen sein sollte,

nochmal sorry.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (1. März 2016)

hat einer mehr eine lösung?
schade...


----------



## McDrake (2. März 2016)

Hab wirklich auch lange gegoogelt, aber nur das selbe Problem und keine Antwort gefunden
:/

Was mir jetzt aber noch eingefallen ist:
Hast Du daziwschen einen Treiber verändert, bzw ein Update gemacht?
vielleicht ist das Game nur mit einem alten Treiber zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (2. März 2016)

hi danke für eure bemühungen aber ich habe selber die lösung gefunden, jetzt geht das spiel wieder einwandfrei, sage ich doch es lief schon mal unter windows.

trotzdem danke. lg


----------



## McDrake (2. März 2016)

Win95Fan86 schrieb:


> hi danke für eure bemühungen aber ich habe selber die lösung gefunden, jetzt geht das spiel wieder einwandfrei, sage ich doch es lief schon mal unter windows.
> 
> trotzdem danke. lg



Wäre dann doch nett, wenn Du die Lösung kundtun würdest.


----------



## Win95Fan86 (2. März 2016)

ok es hatte etwas mit einem update zu tun das es verhindert hat das spiel zu öffnen.

dieses update musste man löschen und seiddem geht es wieder.

ich habe die lösung in einem anderen forum gefunden, wo jemand das gleiche problem
mit einem anderen spiel hatte und es auch alt war.

_____________________

alles geklärt?
ok. danke für die hilfe


----------

